# Looking for a good scrollsaw



## annis (Mar 1, 2019)

'm looking for a scroll saw that I can place a nickle(US) on edge on the table and it not fall over even at full speed. I think the Excalibre or King industries 16" might be a possibility also. I don't know the Jet might be good also.

There is so much confusion about these saws right now. Distributor is not the same as manufacturer. I think that all these saws are made in China or Taiwan. Not to diss these countries, they an make good equipment if that is what the distributor wants.

The experience I've had with scroll saws is that when turned on, they would walk off the table….Even when bolted down!


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Try a Hegner but it is expensive.

You might try the forum at Scroll Saw Village and get a lot of help. 
Edit: I see you already posted same question there.


----------



## JethrowClampett (Feb 8, 2019)

Look at PS Wood Machines - 21" is made in Pennsylvania. Heavy Duty Machine with manual belt speed change (don't have to worry about variable speed controllers failing). They carry all of the spare parts. Look at the video's on u-tube to get a better idea. Yes they are a little expensive, but comes with stand and blades and is made to last. They also have a web site https://pswood.com.


----------



## pvw (Apr 22, 2019)

we had a Hegner and its not gonna do it for you. 
Best bet is a Seyco , excaliber or jet. We have all three of those and preference is in that order. 
mike


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

My Hegner was made in 1996 and runs very smooth.

A good question is what are you going to use it for. Some are easier to thread a blade from the top or bottom.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

Why is standing a nickel on the table your criteria? It should be the effectiveness of the scroll saw at performing the task you are doing.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

It may be possible to have a scroll saw that can run vibration less, but once you start cutting, vibration will begin.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

At the local woodworkers club, they all have the DeWalt Scroll Saw. most of them do very intracit work.


----------



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

Any reciprocating saw will have some perceptible vibration, it's the nature of the beast. I have a 22" Hegner and it runs very nicely, made in Germany.


----------



## Peter101 (Feb 1, 2019)

> Try a Hegner but it is expensive.
> 
> You might try the forum at Scroll Saw Village and get a lot of help.
> Edit: I see you already posted same question there.
> ...


I second this one.

hegner scroll saws are top drawer.
expensive - but excellent for precision work.


----------



## Delete (May 19, 2017)

As TUNGOIL said it's the nature of the beast, the best machine out there will vibrate at higher speeds if there is an eccentric in the drive to produce reciprocating motion, more pronounced the higher speed you go. Excalibur's best machine had rave reviews when it came out, don't know if it's still in production. The European Hegner is also considered top of the pile. You will pay big time for the extra balancing that goes into these machines to reduce vibration.

As for the nickel you may never find a jigsaw that passes that test at higher speeds. That test is more commonly used for none reciprocating drives like a table saw or other rotary application.


----------

